# My kitten has swallowed a pompom! Please help!



## Melteasers (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, this is my first post.

My six month old birman, Bea has swallowed a pompom. She has been throwing up all day, mainly water/bile but brought up two pieces of this pompom! I left her this morning thinking she had brought it up and would be fine but I've got home from work and she's been sick once again and hasn't eaten or drink anything all day. I don't give her wet food anymore but tried to tempt her with that and she still wasn't interested, she normally gobbles it down! She's being really lethargic and not herself at all! Do you think it'll just pass? Or will she need more help?

I lost my 4 year old lotten to kidney failure in July after 3 years of constant vet trips and medication and my 4 month old kitten has had diarrhoea with blood in which has been set off for tests yesterday! I'm terrified im going to have to go through what I did with my last cat again with these two! I can't deal with it again! I'm so upset!

Please please help!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

How awful for you and your poor kitten 

Please call the emergency vet straight away.

Good luck.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Call your vet now, please.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Melteasers said:


> Hi, this is my first post.
> 
> My six month old birman, Bea has swallowed a pompom. She has been throwing up all day, mainly water/bile but brought up two pieces of this pompom! I left her this morning thinking she had brought it up and would be fine but I've got home from work and she's been sick once again and hasn't eaten or drink anything all day. I don't give her wet food anymore but tried to tempt her with that and she still wasn't interested, she normally gobbles it down! She's being really lethargic and not herself at all! Do you think it'll just pass? Or will she need more help?
> 
> ...


Sorry that your first post on the forum is this one ,my only advice is to phone your vet with a view to taking her in to be seen.If the pom-pom causes a blockage she will become very ill.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh gosh, how scary for you! Sorry that you find yourself here under such horrible circumstances but welcome to the forum.

Please call your vet straight away, if you are in the UK they will have an out of hours number.

Keep us updated.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Definitely call your vet if you haven't already done so.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Same advice as above - it sounds as if it's caused a blockage.
You need to get her to a vet quickly.

Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Any news


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The OP hasn't been online for over 30 minutes, so I assume they will probably be at the vets by now.
I just hope they will manage to get the pompom out without surgery, but I fear Bea's poor slave is in for a couple of anxious hours.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Definitely vet right now. I hope your cat will be OK, it's been left many hours so is now an emergency :sad:


----------



## Melteasers (Jan 14, 2015)

I've just been on the phone to the out of hours vet. I can't get her there tonight now. I'm going to have to keep an eye on her over night and take her tomorrow. I am so worried. Any advice how I can get her to atleast drink something? I keep trying to put water on her lips. 

I'm so upset. I don't understand why all of my cats are always poorly. I feel like I've done something wrong.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd be taking a taxi if this was my cat - please try and do anything you can to get her seen now. I don't think you can wait until tomorrow, it's too long in this situation


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Where are you situated?

Why can't you go and see the vet? Don't they run an emergency service, or don't they consider it an emergency?

I would call another vet who runs an out of hours practice for a second opinion, if I were you. If you have told the vet she has swallowed a foreign object, has been vomiting all day, is not eating or drinking and is very lethargic, I don't really see how they think this can wait till tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

As JK above; please please phone around other vets until you find an out of hours clinic you can get to. I would not wait until tomorrow as her life could be in danger.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor kitten must already have a blockage and a pom pom will probably swell, in her stomach or windpipe even, there must ben emergency vet,you cant possibly leave the poor thing any longer


----------



## Melteasers (Jan 14, 2015)

I've just called my husband home so we can get her there. It's about half an hour drive. Just after I called though she thre up again and brought a pompom up! I think she ate more than one because it's a different colour to the bits she was coughing up this morning. Shall I give her half an hour to see if she perks up now?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Melteasers said:


> I've just called my husband home so we can get her there. It's about half an hour drive. Just after I called though she thre up again and brought a pompom up! I think she ate more than one because it's a different colour to the bits she was coughing up this morning. Shall I give her half an hour to see if she perks up now?


Personally while there is still doubt I wouldn't wait it just isn't worth taking the risk.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Do you recognize them? Where did they come from and how many are you missing? She may have swallowed several, and you will never know if she got them all out unless you know exactly how many she ate.

I wouldn't risk waiting, a blockage is a serious condition, and she has been this way for some time, Too long, really. She will probably need to be rehydrated as well, and even if she manages to get rid of all the bits, she may need stimulation to start eating again.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Me too. Especially if you are unsure how many she has swallowed.

I know it's an expense but hopefully she's insured and if not, surely it will be worth it? It would be awful if anything happened to her and you know you could have prevented it?


----------



## Melteasers (Jan 14, 2015)

On the way to the vets now! I'll let you all know what happens when we get back.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well at the vets for your girly, hope she'll be ok x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I too hope she will be all right, glad she is being seen tonight - good luck xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Will be checking back to see how she is but keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

All fingers and paws crossed here!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor thing sounded in a real panic! She's done the right thing by going to the Vet! X Get well little one.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thinking of you and kitty; so scary to go through xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope she will be alright.

I used to have those pom poms. Tilly used to eat them too. Luckily she threw it up and it didn't cause a blockage. Needless to say Pom poms went in the bin and didn't get anymore. 

My thoughts are with you. They do like to worry us.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I hope she will be alright.
> 
> I used to have those pom poms. Tilly used to eat them too. Luckily she threw it up and it didn't cause a blockage. Needless to say Pom poms went in the bin and didn't get anymore.
> 
> My thoughts are with you. They do like to worry us.


I've got 4 of those pom poms, the multicoloured ones from ZooPlus, the boys don't eat them but I think I'll get rid, just in case.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad you've got her to the vets, hope she'll be ok


----------



## Melteasers (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for all of your help and kind words! We have just got home. The vet thinks she will be ok, just got to keep and eye on her drinking and eating. I'd she doesn't start again by tomorrow then I should take her back. He also gave her an anti sickness injection. 

She hasn't come out of her carry box yet though, she is just sitting in there looking sad. It breaks my heart. Hopefully she'll come round soon though. It must be horrible having something stuck all day. I will definitely be getting rid of all pom-poms from now on. Not worth the risk! 

Thank you all again


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for the update - hope she will be okay now


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

So glad she's home and hope she's better soon. Dexter is 6 months and chews lots of things he shouldn't I just treat him like my children and take it away, they can be like naughty kids sometimes Dexter had my son's mini spiderman figure in his mouth earlier, I had to wrestle it off him and lock it away! Give us an update tommorow if you can, hope she's better tommorow x


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Glad she is home, hope she recovers quickly after her little ordeal  x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Really hope she'll be ok and the jab helps. 

Sending positive and healing vibes xx


What's her name?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww glad she's feeling better and fingers crossed she's ok this morning! 

On a side note, our term for a boy cats testicles on this forum is fluffy Pom-Pom's so this thread title, as urgent as it obviously was, did make me chuckle slightly!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope today's a less stressful day and she will be feeling better.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope your kitten is ok. If she won't drink try to give her a small amount of water from a syring at regular interval to keep her hydrated  sending lots of positive and healing vibes.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad the vets think she'll be ok. Hope she's brighter this morning ing and she starts to eat again.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope your kitten is much brighter this morning, sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Glad to see that she will be ok. Fingers and paws crossed that she is perkier today.

Oh and welcome to the forum, people here are fab


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

How is the little one today? Hope she is feeling better x


----------



## Melteasers (Jan 14, 2015)

She slept in her vet basket all night so my husband coaxed her out this morning. I gave her abit of wet food and she ate that. I hadn't seen her drink so I gave her some water in a syringe. 

I've just got home from work and she was purring away when I walked in. She is a lot more lively now, has had more to eat and been to the water bowl too 

I feel so much happier now. We've had a really crappy week with constant bad news so her feeling better has really cheered me up. 

I'm not sure how to quote people on here? Or add a good picture? 

sarahecp she is called Bea, pronounced bee.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Phew -I'm glad Bea seems to be getting her buzz back - that's great news


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awes so pleased Bea is fine again. Get shot of those Pom poms! Lol!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news   

So pleased Bea is brighter, has eaten and had a little water  let's hope she's now on the road to recovery x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So glad to hear she is a lot better.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Melteasers said:


> She slept in her vet basket all night so my husband coaxed her out this morning. I gave her abit of wet food and she ate that. I hadn't seen her drink so I gave her some water in a syringe.
> 
> I've just got home from work and she was purring away when I walked in. She is a lot more lively now, has had more to eat and been to the water bowl too
> 
> ...


So glad she is feeling better :yesnod:
To quote someone press the blue quote button on their post and it will come up in your reply box. There's a multi-quote option too which you click on for each post you want to quote 
Posting pictures - you can upload thumbnails from your computer using the paper clip icon - top of the reply box next to the smiley icon - that will open a pop up box for you to upload photos (maximum 5) Or you can use a hosting site like photobucket, copy and paste the image code. Hope that helps.


----------

